# old skidder



## 4b316 (Jan 18, 2012)

What are some of the oldest skidders you guys use?I know some of you bigger loggers can't afford to keep a old one around but what about some of you guys that are small or part time loggers?We have a 66 ford N600 semi cab over dump truck that we haul with,a old prentice g on a 72 ford cabover and a old 1970 Franklin 120 that we put a 6 cyl 250 chevy gas engine in with the trans.Does everything we ask it to,maybe not as fast as the new ones but has been plenty reliable.I think we have about $1200 in it and have had it for 6 years and done 6 little logging jobs from 12-15 loads of scrag wood to a nice cherry job that we went half on with the land owner.also have used it to haul junk cars out to a loading place to load with the prentice and right now to plow the driveway.Just a big toy


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 19, 2012)

A very good friend of mine had an early Timberjack 230 that his father bought in the early 1960's when he operated a couple of sawmills. When his father died and they sold off the mills, Nelson kept it on his farm and used it for pushing stumps and packing his pit silo each year. He ended up selling it about 10 years ago, unfortunately, I do not have any digital pictures of it. 

The father of another friend also owned a sawmill and built these two log carts from scratch.


----------



## kentuckydiesel (Jan 20, 2012)

That's true American ingenuity! 

-Phillip


----------



## lindblomrj (Jan 21, 2012)

Years ago my dad and brother would skid logs with a 1955 D4 Cat. Great fun starting it with the pony engine. I was 7 or 8 so I didn't get on that adventure.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 10, 2016)

Saw this one yesterday. I only know of 4 guys with skidder around here. We are "big ****" with 2 648s.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Asked a friend and he thinks it's an old CAT skidder with an Esco swing grapple on it. Looks like it'd be just as handy as an extra pair of undies after a Taco Bell meal!


----------

